# Signaling Questions



## DieselBones (8 mo ago)

I am currently designing my own layout and are considering putting in signals. If I am going to do it, I plan on using the Azatrax block signal system (Model railroad block signal control circuit), but I would like to know who makes good quality signals that aren't too complicated. I hear Custom Signal Systems is pretty good. (https://customsignalsystems.com/)
My layout is in N scale, and is DCC.
Also any input for better signal control systems is fine.
Again, I am only considering this for now, not guaranteed I will install signals.

Thanks


----------



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

I've heard that NJ international make great signals for N scale. There is also Tomar and Atlas.

Im not that educated on signals so the only other signal system I'm aware of is Atlas's


----------

